# Oar lost on Narrow falls, Northgate canyon



## radiochild60 (Jun 22, 2015)

Flipped my boat on Friday @ narrow falls on the North Platte lost a hybrid sawyer shoal cut, please contact me if found
Lane-870-656-5099 Thank you!!


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Will keep an eye out over the next few weeks. There is a Lowes bucket floating in a rock cove just below narrows and above your wrap. Is it yours?


----------



## Butsee1 (May 1, 2009)

Probably be on it this weekend, I'll keep an eye out! Other than the dump, how was it?


----------



## radiochild60 (Jun 22, 2015)

The Lowe’s bucket is mine, it should have one of my drain port covers in it, let me know if you can retrieve it! It was great out, salmon flies everywhere just wasted a whole day recovering my boat when I should have been fishing! Everybody’s safe and turns out some of the wonderful river folk that loaned my peeps Some pin gear found my missing oar bout 7 miles down from the falls. So no worries keeping eyes peeled for it, we got it back! Wes if your on here at all, I owe you big guy!!


----------

